# German motorway service areas



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Could anybody give me advice re stopping overnight at german motorway service areas? I would not use French or Spanish service areas due to the bad reputation these have but do not know about the ones in Germany.

Regards Tim


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tim

From our admittedly limited experience of Germany in the van, I wouldn't bother to take the risk - even if it is comparatively small.

I say "_bother_" because there are so many Stellplatzen (spelling?) around, many with leccy and all with water and disposal points.

Some are free, most are about €5 - €7 per night, and you can often order your croissants and bread as you pay in the evening, and wake up to find them hanging in a plastic bag on your door mirror. 

They are usually situated in a very pleasant spot too, so for us the motorway rest areas are not even considered!!

There is a website which details all the ones which are very close to the motorway, so you can find them very quickly if you don't want to waste time. Will look for it, but can't remember where it is - someone will know though!  

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Tim 
I have never had any problems parking overnight with my motorhome or when I have been in the car having as kip. If you are not sure try and park near the petrol site where there is some light.
Waz


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

we have done it many times but stellplatz are only a couple of euros so you might aswell stay on them if you want that extra peace of mind.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There are 2 types of Autobahn service stations in Germany which will be of interest to motorhomers...

'Rastatte', which have direct acces from the Autobahn similar to French Autoroute aires.

'Autohof' chain which are next to or close to Autobahn junctions.

See my previous post for more details...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-358074.html#358074

Personally, we have never used them for overnights so you would have to make up your own mind about the risks. I don't think they have as bad a reputation as French autoroute aires but I have nothing to back that up. If I had the choice I would opt for the Autohof chain as they have CC monitoring but having said all that, if there is a Stellplatz option nearby then that would be my preference.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Found the website I mentioned earlier. _(Lists of sites near major routes.)_

Click on a flag at the bottom to select information on the various countries.

>> Here <<

Dave


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks for all the replies and advice I think the stelplatz areas sound favorite.

Regards Tim


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Personally we never used them as we prefer to use stellplatz. My brother (white vanman) uses them all the time and considers Autohofs very safe.

He did warn me against using the Geldomats to withdraw Euro's as the exchange rate is highway robbery.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Zozzer said:


> He did warn me against using the Geldomats to withdraw Euro's as the exchange rate is highway robbery.


Don't you mean "_Autobahn robbery_"? :lol: :lol:

OK - where's me coat!! :roll:

Dave :lol:


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

The main drawback with autobahn rastplatze and parkplatze is that of noise. You can't escape the constant noise of the autobahn. If you can find stellplatze they are far preferable.


----------

